# Is my ghost shrimp dying or molting?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi. He's completely white and on his side. He is still kind of moving his back legs whenever I move the breeding box I isolated him in and sometimes moves his front legs. I heard that when a ghost shrimp is dead, it will color pink-ish. Last time, I moved a shrimp I thought was dead but now I'm having second thoughts of it being dead. I don't want to make another mistake. Is he dead or molting? Thanks a bunch.


----------

